# Malt Money



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw this and thought it was cute. I may have to use this for vet visits...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LMAO - Michelle - I love the Maltese nine dollar bills. You can try it at the vets but I think you'll get this reaction - :blink: and then an interest charge.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's probably worth more than the US dollar is right now.....


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Boy, am I slow! It took me a while to figure out why it was a NINE dollar bill! Duh!!!

Linda


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I could have used quite a few of those this yr. :biggrin:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley:cute. I can use some of those too. You don't want to know how much I spend on dogs this month !


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lol! Love it!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

sophie said:


> Boy, am I slow! It took me a while to figure out why it was a NINE dollar bill! Duh!!!
> 
> Linda


Don't worry I didn't get it either until I saw the back of the bill...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

HA HA HA, that is cute. It took me a while to notice why it is a nine dollar bill too. Duh, LOL!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I saw this and thought it was cute. I may have to use this for vet visits...


I found a new "big" note,notice the serial number "♥2HVREAL1". Now that would be fun to find one of these in the seat cushions of my couch....


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

hehe!I LOVE it!!!


----------

